# BMW 335d E90 revisited - Protection Detail (Black Hole & FK1000P)



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Following this detail I did with Baker21 back in May this year http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=168562 it was time to re-visit the car to lay down some new protection and clean the car up as it has a hard life cranking up the miles as a salesmans business car!

I was completing this detail alone this time and knew I had a good base to work on following the level of correction and protection Baker and I had found on the previous detail.

Its a big car to work on alone so unfortunately only a few pics this time.

The car arrived with a few weeks dirt on, the wheels quite soiled too, but nothing horrific.

Here's the process

*Wheels*
- PW rinse
- Bilberry @ 10:1, general brushes inc EZ detail brush
- Tyres and arches with APC
- PW rinse
- Dried after the body was done
- Tyres dressed with AG Rubber Cleaner Plus

A lot of tar build up on the wheels really and I couldnt get them fully clean, but the owner was happy as he was putting on the winter wheels and tyres in October so would be able to fully clean up and protect these wheels himself ready for next year.

*Body*
- Lowers with VP orange pre wash via a pump sprayer
- PW rinse lowers
- Foamed with VP phN foam
- Shuts, petrol cap etc with APC and brushes
- PW rinse
- Wash 2BM with Megs mitt and trade shampoo (use this when I applying new wax etc, otherwise would be BTBM or Duragloss etc)
- PW Rinse
- Lowers with AS Tardis
- Wipe, re wash lowers and PW rinse
- Clay with Elite ultra fine clay, and Born Slippy (took ages due to lots of - small spots of paint over the car, clearly parked somewhere nasty as some point)
- PW rinse
- Dried with Elite Wonder Dry Towel and Last Touch
- Black Hole by DAS6 machine on a 3M Blue finishing pad
- 2x coats of FK1000P applied with suitable gap between coats
- Glass with AG Fast Glass
- Exhaust buffed with a MF

Job done, and hopefully nicely protected for quite a few months to come.

Here's the afters:




























Cheers

Ryan


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice, I esp like the carbon boot lip. The colours gorgeous too


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers, its le mans blue.


----------



## Puntostar (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice and like above that colours is stunning!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there mate - nice glossy finish


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

FK doesn't have any issues bonding over a glaze?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks bloody great matey :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Still looking great there Ryan, great days work mate.........:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Still looking great ryan, what durability are you generally getting from the FK?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

dohc-vtec said:


> FK doesn't have any issues bonding over a glaze?


Black Hole is acrylic based so no issues there.



slrestoration said:


> Still looking great ryan, what durability are you generally getting from the FK?


Will be interesting to see on this car with the miles it has to cover and is kept outside. I'd like to think it will get through winter with a good wash and RMT top ups by the owner, so will report back when I have more info in coming months from the owner.


----------

